# My Mushi Pictures



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

I had stated before that I had namer's block, well now my Baby Kitty has a name. I named him Mushi! (Pro: MooShe:lol

Anyway, here are some pictures of him. This is his official thread!

Day he was born









Day old

















A week old (today)









Picture of his feet and face (so sad his eyes arent open yet)









Bum picture! It looks like my initial assumption was right, he is a riser rumpy. I was kind of hoping he would be a stumpy.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

What an adorable little baby! I love the name, too.
"Moo shu" was on our name list before deciding on Yoshi.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

aww what an adorable little kitten  Can't wait to see his eyes!


----------



## NottsTom1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mushi looks awesome!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on Mushi! What kind of breed is he?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Mushi is so little! ^_^ Congrats!


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

KL, Mushi is a Highlander (also known as a Highland Lynx)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! So he's a wild cat?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...he is adorable. Can't wait to see more pix as she gets older and grows. I had a cat named Mushi once; she was such a sweetheart.


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

NEW PICTURE UPDATE *7.18.11 *
You can see his colouring is starting to show up and he is standing! (Ps I got his Birthdate wrong, he was born on the first so he is now 18 days old!)


----------



## RoxyGirl (Jul 18, 2011)

To cute!!! The name fits the kitten really well!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart he's sooooooooooo cute


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

how adorable!!


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

A mini update here. Turns out Mushi is NOT going to have the curled ears, They are straight. Breeder apologized and offered a discount for him because of it. Talked to hubby and we decided to go ahead and still get him even though he wont have the curled ears. A little disappointed about it but IMO the naturally short tail and the evenness of his polydactleness out weighs the curled ears.


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

I found out today that he is a seal point, chances of him becoming striped are like none and he will be a short hair as well.

*sighs* I really wanted a lynx point (white with pale brown stripes) curled ears, natural short tail, poly feet, and medium hair.

Im getting natural short tail and poly feet. It does make me disappointed but I look at his pictures and go "I just cant let him go" (I was given the option to chose another kitten)

So here is a picture of his Mom, Its what he will probably look like. Im still going to hope he gets some striping though


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's so teenie-tiny and cute! :love2 Mom is a real stunner...her ears are incredible!


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the ears too, its a shame Mushi has straight ears.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG he is so cute! I thought he was either a Ragdoll or a Siamese! Highlanders are so cute:luv
The mum look's so adorable aswell!


----------

